# Scampi alla Pescadora recipe request



## AllenOK (Aug 25, 2004)

Hello everyone.  One of my friends is requesting this recipe, and I've been pounding the internet looking for it, with no luck.  She's told me it contains Shrimp and Cod, but I'm not sure if the Cod is the Dried Salt Cod that Italians use.


----------

